# Boss Pig down



## jtomczak (Sep 27, 2013)

Crept up on back plot...15 pigs out tearing things up.

Shot the biggest meanest looking one!

Got charged by a smaller one, shot her too.

Talk about a rush! Pig is at processor now, going to euro mount him. 

God is good!


----------



## fishingtiger (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice! Keep em over on your place.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Pig roast at JT's!!!!  



Great job, buddy!!


----------



## honestjim (Sep 27, 2013)

got to no more about hog charging you?


----------



## Hoss (Sep 27, 2013)

Congrats.  Good hog.

Hoss


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! Starting to worry the pigs are going to be a problem for the food plots.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 29, 2013)

That's a Biggun!


----------



## Thebarber (Sep 29, 2013)

1 down 14 to go...


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 29, 2013)

Did you get it weight out? Nice pig!


----------



## Howard Roark (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## safebuilder (Sep 29, 2013)

Thebarber said:


> 1 down 14 to go...



It will  be a lot more than 14 in a few months


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 30, 2013)

~180 lbs.


----------



## nockemstiff (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## BradT52 (Oct 16, 2013)

Two down thousands to go. Kill'em all!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrads


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 22, 2013)

85lb boar this weekend.


----------

